# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Antigüa Central del rio Tormes

## Chusa

Aqui subo unas fotos de lo que fue una central hidroelectrica situada en el rio Tormes por debajo de la actual presa de Almendra. Esta central suministraba electricidad al pueblo de Fermoselle cuando no estaba la presa de Almendra y el rio Tormes llebaba caudal. La central esta situada a casi 1km rio arriba del puente de San Lorenzo, hay dos edificaciones lo que era la central y la casa de trasformador, aunque la toma de agua esta a casi 1km por encima de la central. El agua es llebada a la central por un canal.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Chusa

Que fotos tan bonitas nos presentas, parece un paraje abandonado. Pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Dónde está el agua?

Un saludo.

----------


## Chusa

El rio Tormes desde que esta contruido el embalse de Almendra no lleba practicamente agua en sus ultimos 15km puesto que el agua corre por las galerias que van desde el embalse de Almendra hasta la central de Villarino. En estos 15km de rio lo que se ve es un rio que tiene zonas de corriente en la que el rio solo lleba unos 30 o 40 centimetros de agua por unos 4m de ancho y unas zonas remansadas.

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos, Chusa; ¿No hay restos de maquinaria? ¿tal vez han saqueado todo?

----------


## Chusa

solo queda el canal a tramos aidos, el azud donde cogia el agua, el edificio de la central y el edificio de los trasformadores. No hay nada de maquinaria esta todo abandonado y tupido de vegetacion!!!

----------


## cantarin

> El rio Tormes desde que esta contruido el embalse de Almendra no lleba practicamente agua en sus ultimos 15km puesto que el agua corre por las galerias que van desde el embalse de Almendra hasta la central de Villarino. En estos 15km de rio lo que se ve es un rio que tiene zonas de corriente en la que el rio solo lleba unos 30 o 40 centimetros de agua por unos 4m de ancho y unas zonas remansadas.


Hola Chusa

Vamos que el tercer embalse mas grande de España lo que hace es secar poco menos que el rio. Asi que el Tormes le pasa lo mismo que al Tajo después de la cabecera del Tajo ¿no? ... pues espero que la directiva marco europea ponga fin a estos despropositos.

El tiempo hará que volvamos a ver un poco de agua por los rios.

un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos Chusa. Si que has entrado fuerte en el foro.... :Wink: 

Por lo que veo, creo que puedo deducir que en el agujero que se ve en la 4ª foto estaba la turbina ¿no? :Confused: .


Un Saludo.

----------


## Chusa

Seguramente si xq justo encima esta la entrada del canal y debajo del agujero lo que se veia es la salida de agua. Todavia llegaria agua si el canal no estuviera caido en alguno de sus tramos, yo he intentado recorrerlo entero y yegue hasta que luego tiene un tramo subterraneo. Las dimensiones del canal son 1.80m de alto por 2m de ancho y tiene unas compuertas laterales de apertura manual cada 200m mas o menos que yo creo q servirian para regular el caudal que debia llegar a la central. En la foto que se ve a un tio de rosa tambien se puede apreciar el hierro de una compuerta

----------


## tescelma

> Vamos que el tercer embalse mas grande de España lo que hace es secar poco menos que el rio. Asi que el Tormes le pasa lo mismo que al Tajo después de la cabecera del Tajo ¿no? ... pues espero que la directiva marco europea ponga fin a estos despropositos.


No es del todo, así. El río Tormes, Desde Almendra hasta su desembocadura en el Duero, unos 15 Km., tiene el caudal ecológico que suelta Almedra, como se puede ver en las fotos de esta presa. Yo no voy a entrar en si este caudal es el suficiente o no, ese es otro tema; al menos no esta seco.

SALUDOS

----------


## Chusa

El caudal que suelta tengo entendido que es 0,2m3/s cuando en este tramo el caudal del rio seria unos 40m3/s

----------


## Chusa

Lo que en realidad le aporta agua al rio es la que sale de los manantiales de la cantera y en invierno los numerosos arroyos que forman cascadas como esta.

----------


## jasg555

> El caudal que suelta tengo entendido que es *0,2m3/s* cuando en este tramo el caudal del rio seria unos *40m3/s*


Buen caudal ecológico, seguro que el tramo del Tormes hasta el Duero tiene una vida que no veas

----------

